# Questions about San Sebastian



## UnstoppableFamily (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello,

My family is moving to Spain at the end of this month and need some information on the living in San Sebastian.

I have a 6 year old daughter and need information on bi-lingual schools in San Sebastian for her to attend 1st grade. Are there english/spanish speaking schools in San Sebastian that you can share with me.

Also, how is the living in the area?


----------



## sansylivin (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi unstoppable family,

You really want tri-lingual schools as all schools in basque country are bilingual (euskera and spanish).
There are four schools in Sansy- St. Patricks (Aiete) and the English School (Gros), and Mary Ward (miramon, German) and another german school in Aiete. 

It is a nice place to live although v. expensive.


----------

